# Shoulder & Chest - same day?



## Big Smoothy (Nov 10, 2004)

I've never done this before but because I'm busy I am thinking of doing Shoulders/Chest on same day/workout, and finishing off my Tris at the end.

I do Legs, Back/Bi, and HIIT on other days. 

I would only do this for 3 to 4 weeks.  

Potential Routine:

1.  Upright Rows              3 X 10-12 - Lateral Delts (and Traps)
2.  Military Press              3 X 10-12 - Anterior Delts
3.  Bench Press               3 X  10-12 - Chest 
4.  DB Pec Flys                2  X 10-12  - Chest
5.  Pec Deck                   2  X  10-12 - Chest
6.  Shrugs                      3  X  25     -  Traps
7.  Lying Rear Lat Raises   3 X  10-12 - Posterior Delts
8.  Skull Crushers             1 rep. before failure - Tris
9.  Push Down                 1 rep. before failure - Tris

Time: 45 minutes. 

Alternative Shoulder exercises ommitted:  
Side lateral DB Raises, Front Rows, Cable Side Pulls (Delts), Arnold Press, One-Arm Standing DB Press.  

I am assuming for a short period of time I can get away with this.  But long-term it wouldn't be good. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sabre81 (Nov 10, 2004)

That routine doesnt look too bad.  However, in my opinion, i think its best to work chest and shoulders as far apart as possible to give each muscle group ample rest & recovery.  That wouldnt be bad to do for 3-4 weeks though.


----------



## gopro (Nov 10, 2004)

I personally have been working chest and shoulders together on the same day for about the past year and love it! However, I would always train chest first, unless of course your chest is a glaring strong point and your delts are a glaring weak point.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

I like working chest.shoulders and tri's.

Johnny and his freinds that are all really big and on steroids don't do it that way so you may not want to though.


----------



## gopro (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I like working chest.shoulders and tri's.
> 
> Johnny and his freinds that are all really big and on steroids don't do it that way so you may not want to though.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 10, 2004)

uh oh, your asking for it p-funk...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I like working chest.shoulders and tri's.
> 
> Johnny and his freinds that are all really big and on steroids don't do it that way so you may not want to though.



Haha!  I used to do chest and shoulders on the same day.  I find nothing wrong with it.  Plus, your anterior delts will already be warmed up if you do chest first.


----------



## SJ69 (Nov 10, 2004)

I do chest, shoulders and tri's on the same day (the "push" day).  Reason being, the bench press involves chest, shoulders and tri's.  Starting off with bench you will also warm everything else up and have the most energy to get the biggest piundages with the best excercise, in my opinion, out of all the movements you listed the bench press is the most important and deserves top priority.  Right now I'm doing something like this --
1. bench
2. close grip bench
3. incline fly
4. military
5. up right rows w/ curl bar
6. light lateral raises
7. either skull crushers or pushdowns (both if I break into my stacker stash)


----------



## SJ69 (Nov 10, 2004)

Also, you get plenty of recovery time.  For example you did chest on Monday then shoulders on Tues, Tri's on Wed then your shoulders and tris wouldn't have as much time to recover.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the advice and comments!

When I do chest and shoulders on separate days, I do try to separate the workout of them as much as possible.

Cheers.


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 12, 2004)

you can do them together, OR you can do them on different days, but if you do them on different days make sure it's at least 48 hours apart because your front delts get hammered on chest day.


----------

